# Festiniog Rly slate wagons



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is a picture of some wagons I just built. The are 1:13.7 7/8" = 1' scale


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

uh FreshWater you're going to have to compress the photo a bit as the photo's a little on the big side . i know youre going to get some one changing the link to fit in the forum rules . the rule for photos is 800x1064 i think .


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice modelling work, you have captured them well. Kit or scratch built? I ask as I could never work out the "spindles" between the side rails in SM32.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By degill2 on 16 Aug 2010 04:48 PM 
uh FreshWater you're going to have to compress the photo a bit as the photo's a little on the big side . i know youre going to get some one changing the link to fit in the forum rules . the rule for photos is 800x1064 i think . 
deGill

Check the properties. I think you will find that the picture fits those paramaters, just wider and shorter.

Jack


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 16 Aug 2010 06:49 PM 
Nice modelling work, you have captured them well. Kit or scratch built? I ask as I could never work out the "spindles" between the side rails in SM32. 


Garrett,

Thanks for your kind words! I scratch built the models except for the wheels which are from Sierra Valley. All the metal parts are cast in Britannia metal. Some of the wood parts are cut using a cnc router.

The "spindles" or "bobbins" are tough to model well and mine are only fair. They are cast with a cored hole in the center in which a 1/16" brass rod passes. I had problems with the cores shifting while casting and the ribs are a bit on the large size. I have also seen tiny beads used as bobbins.

1:13.7 is a nice scale to work in for 2' gauge. Parts are large enough to make and assemble easily. My next project for this winter is a live steam model of Festiniog Rlys "The Princess" ca. 1875

Jack


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Jack, 

Your photo is wider than 800 pixels... That's what deGill is referring to... The wider part is the problem... 

Trot, the picky, fox...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jack - Freshwater Models on 16 Aug 2010 07:29 PM 
Posted By degill2 on 16 Aug 2010 04:48 PM 
uh FreshWater you're going to have to compress the photo a bit as the photo's a little on the big side . i know youre going to get some one changing the link to fit in the forum rules . the rule for photos is 800x1064 i think . deGill

Check the properties. I think you will find that the picture fits those paramaters, just wider and shorter.

Jack
Max displayed width for image is 800 pixels, currently yours are 1024 pixels in width.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 16 Aug 2010 08:38 PM 
Posted By Jack - Freshwater Models on 16 Aug 2010 07:29 PM 
Posted By degill2 on 16 Aug 2010 04:48 PM 
uh FreshWater you're going to have to compress the photo a bit as the photo's a little on the big side . i know youre going to get some one changing the link to fit in the forum rules . the rule for photos is 800x1064 i think . deGill

Check the properties. I think you will find that the picture fits those paramaters, just wider and shorter.

Jack
Max displayed width for image is 800 pixels, currently yours are 1024 pixels in width.

Is the concern the file size?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jack, 

You have used a photo from Photobucket - nothing wrong with that BUT you did not re-size it before use, As others above have said its too wide - if you had loaded a photo direct, nit via photobucket link, the moderators (well me ) could have compressed it to reduce it in size, by using the handles on the photo. but that is not possible.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

PS - please note the spelling of 'Ffestiniog'. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jack - Freshwater Models on 16 Aug 2010 03:40 PM 
Here is a picture of some wagons I just built. The are 1:13.7 7/8" = 1' scale

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...Ca%20href=" target="_blank">







http://i461.photobucket.com/albums/...wagons.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">


Very nice job! 7/8th is a great scale for these little railways.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 17 Aug 2010 04:46 AM 
PS - please note the spelling of 'Ffestiniog'. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 

Tac,

I was of the same opinion until I got Boyd's book on the Festiniog. Seems that the Rly spelled it with one F rather than the Ff. I have to admit that the Welsh language is a bit of a mouth full at times. The slate wagons are based on the Drawing in Boyd's book.

Regards,

Jack


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It would appear the original spelling did in fact only use one F.. 

The railway company is properly known as the "Festiniog Railway Company", and this contemporary anglicised spelling is the official title of the company as defined by the Act (2 William IV cap.xlviii) that created the railway. It is the oldest surviving railway company in the world (although not the oldest working - a record which goes to the Middleton Railway), having been founded by the Act of Parliament on 23 May 1832 with capital mostly raised in Dublin by Henry Archer, the company's first secretary and managing director. Most British railways were amalgamated into four large groups in 1921, and then into British Railways in 1948, but the Festiniog Railway Company, in common with most narrow gauge railways, remained independent: in 1921 this was due to political influence, whereas in 1947 it was left out of British Railways because it was closed for traffic despite vigorous local lobbying for it to be included. 


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ffestiniog-Railway/112159425462348 

perhaps the modern operation changed it to the 2-F version as a nod to proper Welsh history? 
perhaps the Welsh were offended that the original name of the railroad was "anglicised" and they thought it didnt need to be? 

not being Elglish, or Welsh, I dont pretend to understand the politics involved.. 
im sure it runs deep.. 

some other references to the spelling: 

http://www.festipedia.org.uk/w/index.php/Festiniog_Railway_Company 

http://www.colonelstephenssociety.co.uk/Ffestiniog Railway.html 

Scot


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jack - Freshwater Models on 17 Aug 2010 02:36 AM 
Posted By SteveC on 16 Aug 2010 08:38 PM 
Posted By Jack - Freshwater Models on 16 Aug 2010 07:29 PM 
Posted By degill2 on 16 Aug 2010 04:48 PM 
uh FreshWater you're going to have to compress the photo a bit as the photo's a little on the big side . i know you're going to get some one changing the link to fit in the forum rules . the rule for photos is 800x1064 i think . deGill

Check the properties. I think you will find that the picture fits those parameters, just wider and shorter.

 Jack
Max displayed width for image is 800 pixels, currently yours are 1024 pixels in width.
Is the concern the file size? Hey Jack, sorry for the slow response to your question.

The main reason for the 800 pixel width restriction is to reduce the need to scroll right & left to read the text of replies, the actual forum guideline is 800 pixels in width and 600 pixels in height. While the trend toward wide monitors sort of takes care of this there are still a fair number of members that don't have them.

In answer to your question, while the image file size is somewhat affected by image display dimensions. You can have an image that displays in a 640 x 480 format and the file size could be 3MB. The file size is controlled more so by the format chosen and the percentage of compression used if the compression function is available in the chosen format. By way of example, note that I've changed the display dimensions of your image above to 800 pixels in width yet the file size remains approximately 300KB. Additionally, I've linked the displayed image to the original default Photobucket image to the displayed one, so if you click it you'll see the original image displayed in a separate browser window.

For example if the file format used is bit-mapped (i.e. .bmp) the file size is going to be large because there is no compression feature available in this format, on the other hand if the JPEG (i.e. .jpg) file format is used the compression feature is available. When using compression the higher the percentage of compression utilized the more the image will degrade, so it then becomes a balancing act between image quality and file size.

The file size becomes important because it controls the amount of time required to download the image from the server to your local system and be displayed within your browser window. Here again, the advance of technology kind of off sets this (i.e. high-speed ISP connections), but there are still areas where individuals only have the older slow dial-up modem connections available. So when someone includes 10 images in their reply and each one is approximately 500KB in size that's a total 5MB of data that has to be downloaded for just that one reply within that topic, and on a slow dial-up connection that can take a long time. The result being most times the individual just avoids opening the topic to begin with.

One of the best examples that I can think of, of effectively including images in replies is Ron Simpson (i.e. MLS - blackburn49). If you notice in his replies he usually only includes just one image per reply, at most maybe three. In addition, he also uses the functionality of displaying a low resolution image which in turn has a high resolution image linked to it. The result being that his replies download rapidly, and then if you desire to see a much larger and higher resolution image all that you need to do is click the displayed image, but it is your choice to do that and not something you're locked into. On the surface this may seem to be difficult to do, but it really isn't. After learning how to do it and then doing it a few times it becomes second nature, and if you happen to be a 1st Class member it's even easier.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Steve, 

OK I understand now. I didn't have the scrolling issue on my computer. Will try to edit with smaller picture. 

Jack


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

My Welsh wife likes to see it spelled 'properly. As in http://www.festrail.co.uk/

As for the Welsh language being a bit difficult, I can understand your point of view, but then I've been listening to it since I was about two years old. : )

Not a criticism, honestly - please continue to spell it any way you like. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot - recent political re-evaluation is to use the Welsh spelling wherever possible in deference to the location. North-west Wales, Gwynydd, is an area where 95% of the local population are Welsh-speakers, and over 50% are ONLY Welsh speakers by choice. Where you see an English road sign, it wil be in Welsh first - as in 'ARAF - SLOW' - 'Gwynt o'r ochr - Side Winds' - 'Camerau Cyfflymdyr! - Speed Cameras!' - 'Gir isel! - Low Gear' and so on. All place-names are similarly in Welsh, then, small of course, in English. 'Quite right', says Mrs tac.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 17 Aug 2010 09:25 AM 
Scot - recent political re-evaluation is to use the Welsh spelling wherever possible in deference to the location. North-west Wales, Gwynydd, is an area where 95% of the local population are Welsh-speakers, and over 50% are ONLY Welsh speakers by choice. Where you see an English road sign, it wil be in Welsh first - as in 'ARAF - SLOW' - 'Gwynt o'r ochr - Side Winds' - 'Camerau Cyfflymdyr! - Speed Cameras!' - 'Gir isel! - Low Gear' and so on. All place-names are similarly in Welsh, then, small of course, in English. 'Quite right', says Mrs tac.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Oh you Welsh, are a stiff-necked lot.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 17 Aug 2010 09:14 AM 
My Welsh wife likes to see it spelled 'properly. As in http://www.festrail.co.uk/

As for the Welsh language being a bit difficult, I can understand your point of view, but then I've been listening to it since I was about two years old. : )

Not a criticism, honestly - please continue to spell it any way you like. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund



No offense taken. I just figure that if the Festiniog spelled it with one F from the get go then it is correct for the railway though probably not for a geographic location.

I must say that I am enthralled with the Welsh NG railways!

Jack


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 17 Aug 2010 09:14 AM 
My Welsh wife likes to see it spelled 'properly. As in http://www.festrail.co.uk/

Interesting that the domain name is _festrail_.co.uk though, instead of _ffestrail_. Actually, I just tried it, http://www.ffestrail.co.uk works too, but it redirects to festrail.co.uk.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had though of using beads, something to look into for sure. Regardless excellent modelling on your part and it gives me some ideas to start looking over the plans for FRy, Corris, and GVT "waggon" plans I have here at the house. 

The most Welsh we got around our homested was a slew of Corgi, or I guess Corgyn to be technically correct.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

no offence taken jack , i got the pixal size wrong for the forum and obvious ly you didnt understand what i was rabbiting on about that it should have been smaller . Lots of us in this forum offten forget (my self included )


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

dana 

No worries! This is the only forum I frequent where there are so many rules and folks concerned with them. Other forums I frequent are a lot more laid back and either have a files section for pictures or allow large pictures but set them up as simple auto thumbnail. The auto thumnail has the advantage of loading fast while allowing one to view the full size picture. 

To be honest I usually just reduce size to what I think will work. Now that I know about the 800pixel rule here I will try to remember to size accordingly. 

Back to modeling....... 

Jack


----------

